# Halloween burnout



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

This was an interesting topic on another forum recently. Just how burned out are you now, or do you get before after or during the Halloween season?

I'll be honest, I didn't even respond to the topic on the other forum. I was thinking to myself, "it's our passion", how can anyone burn out. But the more I think about it, the more I realize just how "not right" things are for me at the moment, and how much I'm not "into" it. then I think about all the planning and gathering of parts that's already been done, and how the kids will be expecting it, and I'm sucked back in. I think I'm as close to Halloween burnout as I'll ever get. I just have to keep myself focused on that one little TOTers face I know I'll see, that's enthralled by it all, and keep going.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

I get that burnout feeling sometimes too. And like you Vlad, the thoughts of the kids always bring me back. I also worry about at the cash I've spent, but then I think about the cost of other "hobbies". All in all, this is really a pretty reasonable obsession. And well worth it for the memories we're helping create.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Maybe it's just a prop builder thing. I NEVER get burned out with Halloween, when it's gone, I'm chomping at the bit for it to come back again.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Well, I get a little burned out at the end of July, typically take August off from props (with or without falling down the stairs) and then polish off what I need to finish in September.

Then, from November to about mid-January... no Halloween. I don't think props, build props or even plan on what to make. I'm totally burned.


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

I get so excited with Halloween, I don't feel the burnout feeling .. but like Sinister said, might be a prop building thing. I hope to someday have my whole house in the Halloween/Gothic theme year round :devil: Now that would be sweet.


----------



## The Collector (Aug 15, 2005)

I'm with Zombie on this one...I usually build through the summer and then take a break around August for a little while (I usually have other things I'm doing) and then I haul ass through September and finish up the big stuff that won't be put out right away in October...What usually burns me is the budget thing...who knew restraint could be so hard!


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

I don't get burned out until the day after, or maybe that's just exhaustion I'm experiencing 
After I have a few days to recover I put all my energy into Christmas. I like to spend the winter months sewing and reading but by April I'm ready to start thinking Halloween again!


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

I basically go through phases. Sometimes I'll go through a few months without thinking about Halloween and focusing on other things. But then other times, I'll get really into it for a long time (this is sometimes triggered by going to a gathering or something). So I wouldn't exactly call it being burntout, I just get my mind on other things sometimes and forget about Halloween.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

ScareFX said:


> I get that burnout feeling sometimes too. And like you Vlad, the thoughts of the kids always bring me back. I also worry about at the cash I've spent, but then I think about the cost of other "hobbies". All in all, this is really a pretty reasonable obsession. And well worth it for the memories we're helping create.


I feel this way EXACTLY! I get all worked up about the money.(Imagine, getting worked up because I spent $20.00 on PVC or $5.00 on burlab!)

I do not make alot, enough to live nicely, and provide, but not much else. Then I read this post, and scarefx is right! compared o other hobbies this one is NOTHING! besides, The kids get a kick out of it too (mine AND the ToT's).


----------



## maxcarnage (Oct 2, 2005)

occasionally I'll get a little burned, but it's usually when in the planning phases...Once We get started with building props and stuff, I couldn't be happier. I dunno if it's a builder thing or not, but all year long, I'll see something and just go "this would make a great..." or "hey, we could use this..."


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

I burned out about a week ago.I just stood in the garage looking at stuff not doing anything,just stareing at piles of unfinished skulls and misc. stuff, for about an hour,hopeing for a kick of inspiration... nothing... I did this for several nights in a row.So I took a week off and starting back fresh tomorow.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Blackwidow said:


> I like to spend the winter months sewing and reading but by April I'm ready to start thinking Halloween again!


Me too..exept the reading part..jk


----------

